# Soldering Iron hits and misses Please Thanks!!



## ald73008 (Feb 19, 2012)

I am going to try the soldering iron idea with my own design.  I plan on using chips with my device.  Here is a drawing of my idea and a picture of what it will connect to.  I need To know any dangers of using the iron, time to leave on, how much air does the soldering iron technique need, and any other tips you might be able to give me. Also if you see any flaws to my design please let me know. I am not a pro at drawing so I know the drawing is not to scale. The top cover's cylinder will be 4" to match my hose.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm not sure I follow you comment " cylinder opening on top connects to the hose leading to the smoke box."

Duh ...I think I figured it out. Pictured is the smoke box and you want to build a box to hold the iron in and connect to the smoke box.

I don't see any issues with it, and it should work well, I assume you cut a hole in the top of the smoke box to vent.

Also 1/8 steel would work nice if your a welder fab'er, but anything will do, I've don them out of card board, but didn't like to leave it unattended for very long.


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 20, 2012)

Interesting


----------



## ald73008 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks. Yep, you got the idea! And yes there is an exaust pipe(pic taken I before cut it!). Nice box set-up. I did one too(not as elaborate), but I had time from work so I spent a day to build the box. I liked the idea of smoking so much I had to.


----------



## ald73008 (Feb 25, 2012)

Well I did't make the fire box yet but I went with the can idea for now to "help with development"(really, just eager to smoke!)

Smoking Apple chips with Mont Jack, Swiss, Provolone, X-sharp Chedder, New York Sharp, Mont Jack w/ Roasted Red Peppers.

Full can of chips, used the soldering iron about 20 mins and unplugged, after  about 1 hour had to refill the can. Used ashes on bottom of can to get the smoke going again.

Total smoke about 3 hours.

30 watt iron, ended up making more holes on bottom sides of the can for air flow.







Once the chips were smoldering I wrapped foil around the holes when needed to control the air intake.







The box fully engulfed.  Need to seal the door a bit at the bottom.







Watch this video to see the smoke rolling in, it looks pretty wicked! I think it also indicates a circulation issue.







And of course the results! It's strange with this batch all coloring is on the top ONLY?!?!?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 25, 2012)

Looks like a temperature differential at the Cheese level...you may get more even temps with a bigger vent hole or stack at the top of the box...Just a guess though, I'm no smoker designer...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Feb 26, 2012)

Ald, evening.... Looks like the smoking chamber needs small vents in the bottom and the top... maybe 4 each  1/2" holes top and bottom for air circulation.... just a guess... looking at the video...

Dave


----------



## kanwara (Mar 23, 2012)

I have always found a small hot plate to work best. It heats evenly and is controllable. Soldering irons give a hot spot and are not very efficient in their burn.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 23, 2012)

AMNPS to the rescue...!


----------



## 1beezer (Mar 29, 2012)

^ what he said

Pay Todd now or pay him later. J/K


----------



## ald73008 (Mar 30, 2012)

No need for amnps. Nice idea, but my design is working great and efficient with very little heat entering the box! Also with using the chips I can easily buy a small bag for $3.00 that lasts for at least 4 smokes and change the type of wood without having a bunch of large bags that I have to wait to come in the mail. I have cut a larger hole for exaust and am making a pipe stack. Here is a pic of my new smoke chamber I fabricated.







Here is the full setup. On top of the chamber is a foil "lid" with holes in it to prevent flare-ups. Hose easily comes off to refill.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 30, 2012)

Ald, evening..... Nice design on the smoke gen.....  I like the flex set up....  Nice welds too.....  that smoke gen would work anywhere ...   Dave


----------

